# Wieso haben TAxis keine sichtbaren Auspuffrohre?



## Theopa (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine sehr blöde Frage, aber es intressiert mich: Wieso haben Taxis (Taxen, was auch immer) keine sichtbaren Auspuffrohre? Als es mir einmal aufgefallen ist, habe ich es bei jedem weiteren wieder gemerkt. Egal welches Automodell, die Auspuffrohre sind nie sichtbar. Irgendwer eine (sinnvolle) Erklärung? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die Illuminaten NICHTS damit zu tun haben


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Februar 2012)

Öh, vielleicht, dass niemand was in die Auspuffrohre steckt?


Oder vielleicht werden die Dämpfe ins Fahrzeuginnere geleitet, damit der Kunde benebelt wird und
nicht mitbekommt, wenn Umwege gefahren werden


----------



## Theopa (4. Februar 2012)

Beides möglich, aber naaaaja


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Weil Taxis zu 99,99% Dieselmotoren haben.
Der Auspuff eines Dieselmotors ist meist nie zu sehen (bei einem Mercedes mal sowieso nicht), weil sonst das ganze Heck verrußen würde.

Nochmal überarbeitet :



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theopa (4. Februar 2012)

Ok das klingt sinnvoll, ich finde nur dass es bei Taxen noch "versteckter" wirkt als bei anderen Dieselfahrzeugen. Könnte natürlich an der Folierung liegen, vllt. ist die empfindlicher als normaler Lack.


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Da wird nichts geändert 
Du achtest da warscheinlich seit neuestem einfach mehr drauf.

Taxis haben andere Bremsscheiben, verstärkte Querlenker und warscheinlich noch andere Kleinigkeiten, aber nichts was auffällt.


----------



## Theopa (4. Februar 2012)

Ok gut, dann ist es ja geklärt, danke


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich hab auch 'n Diesel und bei mir ist der Auspuff zu sehen.


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

Also die idee mit den Gasen ins Fahrzeuginnere zu leiten, um Umwege zu fahren und Geld abzuzocken.. Gefiel mir besser.


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab auch 'n Diesel und bei mir ist der Auspuff zu sehen.



Damit hast du die ganze Geschichte über den Haufen geworfen und die Debatte ist wieder eröffnet


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Februar 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab auch 'n Diesel und bei mir ist der Auspuff zu sehen.



Bei meinem Diesel auch.., aber VW ist bei den Taxen glaub nicht so häufig vertreten.


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2012)

Nope, aber ich muss weiter ausholen 

Die Aerodynamik spielt da einfach die größte Rolle.
Deswegen braucht ein Stufenheck auch keine Scheibenwischer an der Heckscheibe.
Ihr seht es momentan mit diesem Salzschnodder auf den Autos. 

Die Luft, die ihr mit dem Gebläse ins Auto blast..wo geht die wieder raus? :>
Aus dem Kofferraum.
Ein Auto muss am Heck ein Strudel erzeugen, damit die gebrauchte Luft wieder rauskommt.
Ist eigentlich suboptimal für den Strömungsverlauf, aber ein notwendiges Übel.

Bei kleinem Hubraum ist es einfacher, als bei nem Motor der ne übertrieben höhere Menge Abgase produziert.
Es reicht beim Auspuff einen Strudel zu erzeugen, der die Abgase besser abführt.
Dann seht ihr euren Auspuff (sieht doller aus), aber die Aerodynamik wird beeinträchtigt.

Nu ok?


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2012)

Klingt logischer.


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

Damit die Rußpartikel nicht direkt z.B. gegen das Hosenbein eines hinterm Auto vorbeigehenden Fußängers geschleudert werden, bzw. Rußwolken 
beim starken Beschleunigen dem Hinterherfahrenden die Sicht - und's Atmen - schwer machen.

Hintergrund ist auch, dass die Rußpartikel gegen den Straßenbelag geschleudert werden und dort wegen ihrer öligen Konsistenz haften bleiben
 und nicht so lange als Schwebstoffe in der Luft "umherirren"


----------



## floppydrive (6. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist das Notgeile sich oft am Auspuff eines Taxis vergehen da diese immer schön warm sind und man so schnell zu seinem Spaß kommt. 1990 hat der Deutsche Taxi Verband dann eingeführt das Auspuffe nur noch versteckt sind damit diese Sexuellen Übergriffe auf Taxen aufhören.


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Notgeile sich oft am Auspuff eines Taxis vergehen da diese immer schön warm sind und man so schnell zu seinem Spaß kommt. 1990 hat der Deutsche Taxi Verband dann eingeführt das Auspuffe nur noch versteckt sind damit diese Sexuellen Übergriffe auf Taxen aufhören.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

bei uns stehen ganz viele taxis mit auspuffrohr sind die dann illegal und ausserhalb der gewerkschaft ?


----------



## floppydrive (6. Februar 2012)

Ja viele dieser Taxifahrer bieten anderen Kunden dieser "Vergnügen "an und verdienen sich somit noch etwas nebenbei, in jeder Branche gibt es schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. Februar 2012)

Und was tut die Polizei dagegen? Ich mein, ist kein schöner Anblick wenn die Freier ihr 'Geschäft' draußen vor meiner Tür machen.


----------



## Knallfix (7. Februar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Und was tut die Polizei dagegen? Ich mein, ist kein schöner Anblick wenn die Freier ihr 'Geschäft' draußen vor meiner Tür machen.


Was die Polizei dagegen tut?
Ist doch bekannt, spätestens seit Axel Foley:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DpXeuKxYVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auspuff mit Bananen vollstopfen, damit kein Platz ... mehr ist.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Notgeile sich oft am Auspuff eines Taxis vergehen da diese immer schön warm sind und man so schnell zu seinem Spaß kommt. 1990 hat der Deutsche Taxi Verband dann eingeführt das Auspuffe nur noch versteckt sind damit diese Sexuellen Übergriffe auf Taxen aufhören.



http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article760989/Der_Mann_der_Sex_mit_Autos_hat.html

Floppydrive = Chris Donald ^^


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)

Ach du Scheisse... ich hoffe das war n Aprilscherz.


----------

